# Daily Mail makes almighty fuck up over Knox verdict!



## john x (Oct 3, 2011)

This,



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...=feeds-newsxml


has probably been taken down now, but...

thank god for the screengrab!



http://twitpic.com/6upmbq


Fucking idiots!

john x


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2011)

Heh brilliant, it's all over Twitter with people posting archived links!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 3, 2011)

posted this on the other thread but it's relevant here


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 3, 2011)

The Fail and Sky.....


----------



## T & P (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah, good old Sky, in its eagerness to deliver the news first, failing to wait the reading of the sentence in full and and interpreting it properly.

Oh well. Never wrong for long, those boys.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## john x (Oct 3, 2011)

T & P said:


> Ah, good old Sky, in its eagerness to deliver the news first,



Now if they'd hacked the judge's mobile! 

john x


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh NoOO!!!!!!


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 3, 2011)

All you need is love


----------



## killer b (Oct 3, 2011)

couple of good points in here (ignore the hari bumlickery at the end)

http://www.mailwatch.co.uk/2011/10/03/invented-eyewitness-accounts/


----------



## john x (Oct 3, 2011)

T & P said:


> failing to wait the reading of the sentence in full and and interpreting it properly.



I guess what happened is that as Knox now speaks and understands Italian, she started blubbing as soon as the judge said she was going home in Italian, and the idiots working for Sky and the Mail took that as a sign that the appeal had failed, before the translation came through.

Fucking amateurs! 

john x


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2011)

killer b said:


> couple of good points in here (ignore the hari bumlickery at the end)
> 
> http://www.mailwatch.co.uk/2011/10/03/invented-eyewitness-accounts/


All papers have pre-writes don't they do? Every single one.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2011)

i'd have thought so. i've no idea if it's general practice to fill in quite so much of the detail though.


----------



## where to (Oct 4, 2011)

i was just getting ready to yawn at this - lots of lols are Sky fuckup but apparently guardian did exactly the same, but just silence on that.  and i'm sure many of those sneering also got confused (i know i did).  albeit we're not publishing news.

the following is dire though:



> Prosecutors were delighted with the verdict and said that ‘justice has been done’ although they said on a ‘human factor it was sad two young people would be spending years in jail’.



which is a manufactured angle that would likely have quite badly misrepresented the real stance of the prosecutors.

even if she'd been found guilty they could never have got that quote by 8:50pm anyway.  it just shows how brazen they are with this shit.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2011)

where to said:


> i was just getting ready to yawn at this - lots of lols are Sky fuckup but apparently guardian did exactly the same, but just silence on that. and i'm sure many of those sneering also got confused (i know i did). albeit we're not publishing news.
> 
> the following is dire though:
> 
> ...


That's a framework they can fit quotes into. The quotes don't matter. Come on. Use your loaf here. They could have said blah blah


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2011)

you're probably right tbh butch - going over it again, the made up prosecutor quote was the only really dodgy thing - but if it was never meant to go to print like that, it's essentially lorem ipsum. he's just clicked 'send' on the wrong file hasn't he?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2011)

Yep. Always her fault.


----------



## where to (Oct 4, 2011)

not sure i follo, the crux of my point was that this...



> a ‘human factor it was sad two young people would be spending years in jail’



..would of been a very odd quote for the prosecution to come out with.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2011)

where to said:


> not sure i follo, the crux of my point was that this...
> 
> ..would of been a very odd quote for the prosecution to come out with.


They didn't - it was space for whatever crap they did come out with


----------



## where to (Oct 4, 2011)

they published this article when they thought she'd been found guilty, so that article was finished.  they've made up that quote and published it and only been caught out cos they fucked up on her the judgement.

if its an unfinished article that got published before being finished that's a second, separate fuckup surely


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Oct 4, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> posted this on the other thread but it's relevant here



Murdoch is against her . . .


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2011)

where to said:


> they published this article when they thought she'd been found guilty, so that article was finished. they've made up that quote and published it and only been caught out cos they fucked up on her the judgement.
> 
> if its an unfinished article that got published before being finished that's a second, separate fuckup surely


Look at those quotes, they're filler quotes - you make them up, then you fit real quotes


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2011)

where to said:


> they published this article when they thought she'd been found guilty


what makes you think this?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2011)

where to said:


> not sure i follo, the crux of my point was that this...
> 
> ..would of been a very odd quote for the prosecution to come out with.


Yes it. would. Not an odd thing for a blah space fitting thing.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2011)

The mail haters become the mailees...


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 4, 2011)

Ibn Khaldoun said:


> Murdoch is against her . . .


Therefore you're a cunt, fuck off


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 4, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> They didn't - it was space for whatever crap they did come out with



Yeah they are always prepared for all outcomes. Someone hit "send" a bit too soon. Those Daily Mail journos, always ready to shoot their loads...

A major fuck-up that it was released into the public domain before they had "real" quotes to replace that bollocks with, then...

Surely they could've made up something better to be getting on with than that bullshit "human factor" quote... FFS


----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Oct 4, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> I am detritus, fuck me


----------



## ymu (Oct 4, 2011)

killer b said:


> what makes you think this?


Presumably because they did, in fact, publish it.

Sky and the Guardian live feed made the same mistake. The judge started off by saying that her appeal had failed ... in the matter of the false accusation against Lumumba. Several news outlets jumped the gun and put that up as a headline, and the Daily Mail published an entire false article matching the headline.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Oct 4, 2011)

@IK

..but not in latin.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 4, 2011)

on the guardian blog that made part of the story, they apologised for the error saying they got their italian confused. Probably given him too grappa at lunch.


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 4, 2011)

LBC radio did it too - though they probably got the info via Sky - made Iain Dale look the tosspot he actually is, worth it to hear him squirm an apology.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2011)

Talk about itchy trigger fingers. I was watching on BBC and it was clear as day; "guilty...of defamation" then literally 7 seconds later "innocent... on charges a, b, c & d". 

You could see WITH YOUR EYES that Knox didn't flinch at the guilty bit


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2011)

ymu said:


> Sky and the Guardian live feed made the same mistake. The judge started off by saying that her appeal had failed ... in the matter of the false accusation against Lumumba. Several news outlets jumped the gun and put that up as a headline, and the Daily Mail published an entire false article matching the headline.


all this shows is that sky and the guardian just got their info from the DM website...

read the article again. it's full of crap quotes, and that 'media scum' typo - it's clearly not finished.


----------



## stupid kid (Oct 4, 2011)

The #MailHistory hashtag is providing some laughs.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 4, 2011)

Why are the media so desperate to be FIRST with the news?

Being accurate would be so much more appreciated!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 4, 2011)

Whatever happened to the good old days when you had to wait for hourly (at most) TV/radio news broadcasts and the morning's or evening's printed papers?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 4, 2011)

On the basis that _Dog Bites Man_, is not news, but _Man Bites Dog_, is news, then where does _Daily Mail Makes Almighty Fuck Up_ come on the newsworth scale?


----------

